

Ask HN: Missing buzz suggest an open source alternative to Google Buzz - digamber_kamat

It might sound stupid but some of my friends are going to miss google buzz a big time. In fact most of us met only on Google buzz, we dont know each other on facebook, FB is banned inside our organizations.<p>Our group grew very large eventually we held buzz group meets and a 25+ treks to western ghats in India. The common interest we share is an Indian language called "Marathi".<p>Now that google has closed Buzz we want an open source alternative which I will install on my private server and let everyone access. The closest thing was Jaiku (Ironical given it is another google product which got killed) but it's interface sucks a big time.
======
cotsog
<http://status.net>

It's open source: <http://status.net/open-source>

